
Show HN: Have you been hire pwned? - dosycorp
https://hirepwned.xyz
======
dosycorp
_The story of this_

TL;DR — I got hire pwned and made a site to let others share.

I was on Hacker News and complained (later regretting it, I don't like
complaining, especially not like this) of a bad experience I had while hiring
with a YC company.

I didn't think much of this comment, it was just a good way to vent, even if
as I said, I felt bad about doing it a day or so later.

But the comment garnered a lot of attention, more than 30 votes and 10 sub
comments. I started thinking I had hit some nerve, which surprised me.

I was also surprised how most of the comments were supportive of me. I
expected the usual HN contrarian, "yes, but,it's probably the exact opposite
of how you see it, here's why," but there wasn't really any of that, at least
not strongly stated. A few of the comments even started calling for me, or
people in general, to "name and shame" the company the anecdote related to.

I still have not decided, and right now don't feel as if I can say I agree
with, the notion of complaining about these things in public forums as being
something that works, either for the person complaining, or just in general.
But I think other people want that sort of thing ( one comment even called for
a database of these experiences ), and I realized I had just the sort of
simple code lying around from another ( failed ) side project so I thought I
could reuse it ( finally implement that Redis search ) and let people vent
their experiences in a database where you can search by company name.

That's it. That's the experience that led to creating this. Let's see what
happens. I don't think anything will come of it, but let's see. It will
certainly be interesting to read other people's experiences, and maybe it will
be useful for people to do so.

